
Microsoft acquires Obsidian Entertainment - el_duderino
https://www.polygon.com/2018/11/10/17959500/obsidian-xbox-acquired-x018-new-vegas-pillars-eternity
======
adobeeee
I have always thought of studios as a creative peoples "dev team". So obsidian
game developer team. But I've always wondered if there are any operational
differences too. Do people move across these "dev" teams? These are all
Microsoft employees, right?

